# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Το τραγούδι των ιθαγενών  εκτροφής και η εκπαίδευση τους >  Ενισχυτικο για κελαιδιμα

## gianisz

Παιδια κανει να δινουμε σε δασκαλο κατα την περιοδο
δασκαλεματος σε καρδερινες ενισχυτικο καλαιδηματος
οπως αυτο ας πουμε Tabernil Canto 20ml

----------


## Nenkeren

H Tabernil μας λεει : 




> ΣΥΝΘΕΣΗ: Μεθυλτεστερόνη 0.3 mg, βιταμίνη Α 2,000 IU, βιταμίνη D3 400 IU, βιταμίνη E 2.5 mg, έκδοχα q.s. 1 ml.ΙΔΙΟΤΗΤΕΣ: Οι ήχοι που παράγουν τα πουλιά, καθώς και το κελάηδισμα, έχουν διαφορετικούς σκοπούς όπως κάλεσμα, προειδοποίηση για την παρουσία αρπακτικών κλπ, και επιπλέον φανερώνουν καλή κατάσταση υγείας και καλές συνθήκες διαβίωσης. Κατά την περίοδο αναπαραγωγής, σαν μέσο πληροφόρησης του ενός πουλιού από το άλλο, το κελάηδισμα έχει δύο βασικούς σκοπούς: να εδραιώσουν την ιδιοκτησία της περιοχής τους και να βρουν σύντροφο για αναπαραγωγή. Το κελάηδισμα επιπλέον υποδηλώνει το φύλο, εφόσον σχεδόν πάντα είναι χαρακτηριστικό του αρσενικού. Σαν συνέπεια της συνεχούς επιλογής στα καναρίνια και στα άλλα ωδικά πτηνά, επιτρέπεται να καθοριστούν ορισμένες ποικιλίες ωδικών πτηνών, η κάθε μία από τις οποίες έχει τα δικά της χαρακτηριστικά.
> Το TABERNIL® CANTO, είναι υδατοδιαλυτό, με εγγυημένη σταθερότητα, εύκολο στη χορήγηση και εύκολα αφομοιώσιμο, και παρέχει την ορμόνη τεστοστερόνη (ως μεθυλτεστοστερόνη) που διεγείρει την εκδήλωση των δευτερογενών χαρακτηριστικών του φύλου στα αρσενικά. Επίσης παρέχει βιταμίνες (A, D3 και E) με σκοπό τη διέγερση της σεξουαλικότητας και συνεπώς το κελάηδισμα. Πρέπει να χορηγείται μόνο σε αρσενικά πουλιά.
> ΕΝΔΕΙΞΕΙΣ: Για όλα τα ωδικά πτηνά, με σκοπό τη διέγερση και τη βελτίωση του κελαηδίσματος. Όταν το κελάηδισμα έχει σταματήσει λόγω στρεσσικών καταστάσεων, αλλαγή πτερώματος, λοίμωξης, παρασιτικών καταστάσεων ή άλλης ασθένειας, τότε πριν την χορήγηση του TABERNIL CANTO θα πρέπει να θεραπευθεί το αρχικό πρόβλημα.
> ΕΙΔΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΟΠΟΙΑ ΠΡΟΟΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΪΟΝ: Καναρίνια και ωδικά πτηνά (μόνο αρσενικά)
> ΔΟΣΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΡΟΠΟΣ ΧΟΡΗΓΗΣΗΣ: Το TABERNIL® CANTO χορηγείται με το πόσιμο νερό στη δόση των 25 σταγόνων/40 ml νερού. Η δόση αυτή χορηγείται 2-3 φορές την εβδομάδα, και μπορεί να αυξηθεί σε 4-5 φορές την εβδομάδα για προετοιμασία διαγωνισμών. Το νερό με το διάλυμα πρέπει να προετοιμάζεται καθημερινά (πριν τη χορήγηση).
> Μπορεί επίσης να χορηγηθεί με τα μπισκότα, ειδικά για ατομικές θεραπείες, στη δόση των 3 σταγόνων/πτηνό/ημέρα. Αν δεν έχουν επιτευχθεί καλά αποτελέσματα μετά από 3-4 εβδομάδες θεραπείας, η διάγνωση πρέπει να αναθεωρηθεί και να εξετασθεί το ενδεχόμενο άλλης προσέγγισης.
> ΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΗΣΕΙΣ: Αντενδείξεις, ασυμβατότητες ή ανεπιθύμητες ενέργειες δεν έχουν αναφερθεί.
> ΦΥΛΑΞΗ: Διατηρείτε το φιαλίδιο καλά κλεισμένο, σε δροσερό και σκιερό μέρος.
> ΣΥΣΚΕΥΑΣΙΑ: Φιαλίδιο 20 ml.


Αυτο που καταλαβαινω ειναι οτι δινει καποιου ειδους τεστοστερονη σε συνδιασμο με βιταμινη Ε,D3 και Α,δηλαδη πανω κατι ειναι "πυρωτικο" σκευασμα και βιταμινουχο,αν το πουλακι πυρωσει την ανοιξη δεν εχει λογο να το βαλεις
αυτο αφου δινεις ετσι κι αλλιως υπερπληρη διατροφη απ οσο ξερω.

Δεν μου γεμιζει το ματι σαν σκευασμα.

----------


## jk21

Η εταιρια πολυ προσεκτικα λεει οτι πρωτα πρεπει να διορθωθουν τα αιτια του προβληματος αναστολης ή μειωσης του κελαηδησματος . Αν αυτα διορθωθουν και αυτο δεν επαναρχεται , τοτε εχει καθε λογο να προτεινεται απ τη εταιρια σαν μια λυση εσχατη , οταν για να διαπιστωθει μειωμενη ορμονη σε μικρα πουλια , ειναι αδυνατο αν δεν γινει εξεταση αιματος .Ποσο αιμα ομως να παρεις απ ενα καναρινι για να κανεις εξεταση; αρα δικαιουνται να προτεινει ελλειψει συστασης γιατρου και το σκευασμα αυτο ... επαναλαμβανω ... αφου καμμια αλλη αιτια δεν προκαλει το προβλημα μειωνουμε κελαηδησματος ή αφωνιας .Ποσες φορες εχουμε τετοια περιπτωση; 


Η μεθυλτεστοστερονη ειναι ενα ανδρογονο

https://www.galinos.gr/web/drugs/mai...es/06.05.01.01

Διαβαστε ολο το κειμενο και μετα αν νομιζετε οτι δικαιουστε ... τοτε καντε χρηση 

Εγω δεν θα το εκανα ποτε

----------


## gianisz

Οτι πεις

----------


## panos70

> Παιδια κανει να δινουμε σε δασκαλο κατα την περιοδο
> δασκαλεματος σε καρδερινες ενισχυτικο καλαιδηματος
> οπως αυτο ας πουμε Tabernil Canto 20ml


 Εγω θα μιλησω ως καναρινας με καρδερινες δεν ξερω αν ισχυει το ιδιο  καλυτερα οχι γιατι αυτα τα σκευασματα με τα μεγαλα ποσοστα βιταμινων που εχουν θα πυρωσουν και ωθησουν το αρσενικο να ψαξει να βρει ταιρι με αποτελεσμα καποιες νοτες να τις λεει περισσοτερο απο οτι πρεπει και καποιες αλλες θα τις παραφωνησει, εμεις θελουμε δασκαλο που να εχει διαθεση να κελαηδαει και οχι να ψαχνει να ζευγαρωσει , καλη διατροφη με οτι αυτο συνεπαγεται  και τιποτα αλλο

----------

